

Ask HN: Would you pay for screencast weekend projects? - horyd

I&#x27;ve been thinking about creating a website that sells screencasts for small weekend projects.<p>The pain I&#x27;m solving is in trying to find discrete, compact tutorials that go over an entire project from beginning to end in detail. You don&#x27;t need anything to start it out, you just clone a standard git repo and watch the video (presumably completing the coding at the same time).<p>Each project has a desired functionality and would use a few key libraries so you can learn more about them. An example might be a instant messaging app using SocketIO, a basic dashboard using D3, a social network using Neo4j, etc.<p>The concept is to get people started with these technologies and then assist them in self-learning more about them after the project is finished (which they can continue to work on)<p>I&#x27;d release 1 project a week, on a Thu&#x2F;Fri, in preparation for users to tackle it sometime on the weekend. The screencasts for a project would be in 2&#x2F;3 parts and total &gt;2hrs of content. You can purchase them for $10 each or sign up for a subscription for $30 a month.<p>Stack would vary, language will be mostly Javascript.<p>Would you guys pay for this kind of product?
======
ngoel36
horyd,

Co-founder of Bitcast.io here. We just posted our Show HN two days ago. I
think you'll like what we've built, and I think your projects would be an
excellent fit for our site.

If you're interested, shoot me an email, my address is in my profile.

